# HOB filters, I'm so sick of the noise!!!



## QHgal (May 18, 2006)

I really hate these HOB filters I've got. They are the Emperor 400's.

I'd really like to switch to canister filters, but only if they are super quiet... If I do switch to canisters, what do you recommend? I have a 125 gal mixed african tank (afra, salousi, maingano, elongatus, zebras).


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

If your zebras are like mine..just give them a broom and dustpan  
Have seen nothing but good reviews on eheim classics..quiet, dependable,quiet,long life span,quiet,all repair parts available..Oh yea, did I mention they were quiet.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

Eheims.


----------



## Lostlilkidd (Jan 27, 2009)

yea.. i have a hob filter too..
i think im going to move to a canister filter.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I feel with you - that's why I haven't used HOBs in years. They might be good for the basement, but I am using sponge filters there, and have no need for HOBs. Another vote for the Eheim classic series when it comes to quiet filtration. If you want to safe money, buy used via eBay or Craigslist. You can never go wrong with used 2217 :thumb:

Frank


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

There is too much agreeing going on here. To rectify that it I will vote for the FX5.

Also because that's what I have on my 125G. In fact it is the only filter I had on my tank right now. The only problem I have is surface scum, but I plan on adding a spray bar to fix that. I have never owned an Eheim so I can't compare, and from what I have heard they are really great. But for me cost was the biggest issue. A new FX5 can easily be had for under $200.

I am also very particular about noise so unlike a lot of people I will tell you the truth about the noise level of an FX5. You will find some people who will tell you it is 100% perfectly silent. That is not true. And, in my opinion it is probably not true of any piece of mechanical equiptment. I would describe the FX5 as very quiet. I have mine in an enclosed stand. With the doors closed you can barely hear it. If you were to stick your head inside the stand you would definitely hear it, but its not loud. If you stand 10ft away from the tank then I would say if you didn't know you were listening for a sound then you wouldn't even be able to hear it.


----------



## murcat (Jan 29, 2008)

another vote for the FX5. I have 2 on my 240 and they are extremely quiet and do an amazing job keeping the water crystal clear.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I can agree on the FX5 - as long as we can ditch the HOBs :lol:


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

I've had my 2 Emperor 400's for about a year and a half and they are pretty quite. If they start to rattle try gently pulling the bottom of the intake tube towards you while it is running. Give it a shot, it works for mine.


----------



## shotwellbrian (Dec 13, 2005)

I have a fluval 404 on my 55g. Never had a problem in 5 or 6 years. As far as noise anything is more quiet than HOB.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> There is too much agreeing going on here


You kill me :lol: 


> anything is more quiet than HOB


Good, I have a slightly used PVC overflow I could let you have for no money down and free shipping :thumb: 
Don`t know about anyone else..but..if I get the bug, for some new gear. It seems I go out of my way, to find faults in what I have


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

What exactly is so loud about the emp400?

Is it because the wtaer level has fallen or you permanently run a low water volume in the tank? The emp 400 I have running in our 55gallon is dead silent when the tank is topped up to the bottom of the 'waterfall' of this filter. When the water line does start to drop, you hear the waterfall effect. Is that what folks are always complaining about as 'this filter is too loud"? I actually prefer it, especially in our bedroom as it's a great ambient noise, just like putting on one of those rainforest nature cd's.

The AC50 puts out more water splashing than the emp400 and that I do not like, specially when/ift it hiccups.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2005)

I like the waterfall sound also, relaxing...I run an HOB and a canister.


----------



## weldeng (Jul 20, 2008)

I bought a Eheim 2217 to replace 2 HOB (emp 280 + 400) in a 75 gal. Very quiet but not as much filtration, I had to add the 280 back on after a week.


----------



## blackhailfire (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm running a c-360 and a (old school i know) penguin 300. The penguin is on its last legs but if i didn't put my hand on the 360 or see the output I wouldn't know it was running. Tank is in the living room.


----------



## VT4Me (Mar 23, 2008)

I used to use a Fluval 404 when I lived in the UK. Fairly decent (great flow) but the noise annoyed me sometimes.

I never saw a HOB until I moved to the US. I was a little dismissive of them at first but tried an AC50 on a 20g and really liked it. So I bought a 20 for a 10g and just got a great deal on a 70 for a 29g I'm setting up. When they get noisy I find the best way to quieten them is to unplug it for a second or two then plug it back in. Usually within two or three times of doing this the noise goes. I only have to do this every few weeks.

I can honestly say that the AC's are as quiet as any canister I have seen. HOWEVER, on larger tanks I agree that canisters are the way to go, and are certainly more discreet. The Eheim Pro's are probably the best to my knowledge.


----------

